# verge flail mower to MF 135 tractor



## ayoma (Jan 13, 2013)

I want to by a verge flail mower to clear road sides. But I am new to this and I have never seen a one except photos & videos. I select this model. (pls see the attachment) [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsn85gJjNfs[/ame]

My tractor is massey ferguson 135. It has a one hydraulic outlet to the trailer lift. When the 3 pt hitch is in lower position there isn’t a pressure through the trailer lifting port. So how can I control the mower movements while operation.



Anyone can help me?
Thank you


----------

